

Iranian Government Runs Public Warez Server - av500
http://torrentfreak.com/iranian-government-runs-public-warez-server-100824/

======
47
This has nothing to do with Iranian Government. The ftp mentioned are for
education/research organization. I grew up in a third world country, we use to
have a ftp like this in my university for all kind of software for students.
Most of these research/education institutes are under funded and usually the
sys admin will think piracy is the best way around it.

~~~
nprincigalli
This could be just a box in the Iranian government's network which got hacked
and hijacked into serving warez.

I once worked as sysadmin in a brazilian university, and it was quite common
to stumble on unmaintained and hacked boxes serving warez or movies via FTP
with dir hierarchies like /path/to/ftp/root/--==tagged-by-this-
group==--/--==uploaded-by-that-group==--/warez/.

~~~
w1ntermute
They're called pubstros: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pubstro>

------
kls
I am leery of an article posting about warez on an Iranian server and then
providing links. Downloading files from an Iranian server is sure to ping some
monitors as well as generate some hits on federal systems. It could create a
lot of work, or cover for cyber ops.

~~~
javert
Also, this isn't a trustworthy source to obtain malware/spyware-free files.

